# Plausibilitätsprüfung / Kreuzvergleich in 13849



## Gerhard_Elektro (28 März 2019)

Kann mir jemand erklären was bei der DC Bewertung durch angewendete Maßnahme (Tabelle E.1 — Abschätzungen des Diagnosedeckungsgrades (DC)) der Unterschied zwischen Plausibilitätsprüfung und Kreuzvergleich ist.

:???:


----------



## testor (28 März 2019)

Hi, Eventuell so: Kreuzvergleich -> Diskrepanzüberwachung von zwei gleichen Signalen Plausibilisierung -> Abgleich eines Positionswerts mit einer digitalen Positionsabfrage


----------



## Gerhard_Elektro (29 März 2019)

Hi Testor,

das klingt plausibel, aber wenn ich die Beispiele im IFA Report anschaue ist das wild gemischt.


----------



## formulator (1 April 2019)

Hallo Testor,

Safety hat vor langer Zeit das mal in einem Thread erläutert:

Diagnosedeckungsgrad nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang E

Grüsse 
formulator


----------



## Gerhard_Elektro (1 April 2019)

Hallo formulator,

das hilft schon mal weiter.


----------

